# MLB EI Superfan. What a joke.



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

I was just checking out the D* website trying to see if they are ever going to post a 2007 MLB EI schedule and I noticed they were advertising MLB EI Superfan. Very little info is available at this point and when I called D* and talked to a supervisor she didn't even know anything about it. What a shock. 

It looks like the Superfan package will allow you to watch like eight games at once, another channel will bring you the best plays happening on every game and the most important thing was that up to 10 games a week will be broadcast in HD on Ch. 731 and 732. 

I currently subscribe to MLB EI and I'll continue to get my RSN's that are broadcast in HD on Ch. 95 but if I want the MLB EI games that are being broadcast on Ch. 731 & 732 I'll have to cough up the money for the MLB EI Superfan. Am I understanding this correctly.

I already pay $9.99 a month for HD programming plus $149.00 for MLB EI and now they put the MLB HD games as part of a Superfan package and want to charge more. Is this crazy or what? Someone help me out with this. I'm about ready to go friggin crazy here. THey have some set of balls on them.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Welcome to the sports HD club, D*'s required the SuperFan option for HD games form NFL Sunday Ticket for two years now. While I'd really like to pay nothing extra for the HD games, it does take tons of extra bandwidth so how about just an HD option without all the other extras for something in between $0 and $99???


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Is this how it worked with the NFL package. You had to purchase the NFL Package and then on top of that pay $99 bucks to get some games in HD and all the interactive fantasy stuff?

I'll honestly be happy with the RSN HDgames that I get on Ch.95. I'm mainly interested in Yankee games and it seems that the majority of games broadcast on Ch. 95 are Yankee games. I'm not giving D* another penny to get 10 baseball games a week in HD.



RAD said:


> Welcome to the sports HD club, D*'s required the SuperFan option for HD games form NFL Sunday Ticket for two years now. While I'd really like to pay nothing extra for the HD games, it does take tons of extra bandwidth so how about just an HD option without all the other extras for something in between $0 and $99???


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Is this how it worked with the NFL package. You had to purchase the NFL Package and then on top of that pay $99 bucks to get some games in HD and all the interactive fantasy stuff?
> 
> I'll honestly be happy with the RSN HDgames that I get on Ch.95. I'm mainly interested in Yankee games and it seems that the majority of games broadcast on Ch. 95 are Yankee games. I'm not giving D* another penny to get 10 baseball games a week in HD.


Correct. $330 for NFLST/Superfan next fall. Last year a minimum of 11 games a week in HD. 6 by Fox, 3 by CBS(what a shame), 1 by NBC and 1 by ESPN. Some weeks had more by NFL channel and holiday games.
CBS hasn't decided on adding more yet. They spent their money on getting James Brown and a fancy set for the pregame show instead of more equipment for the games.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

kikkenit2 said:


> Correct. $330 for NFLST/Superfan next fall. Last year a minimum of 11 games a week in HD. 6 by Fox, 3 by CBS(what a shame), 1 by NBC and 1 by ESPN. Some weeks had more by NFL channel and holiday games.
> CBS hasn't decided on adding more yet. They spent their money on getting James Brown and a fancy set for the pregame show instead of more equipment for the games.


FYI, you didn't need SuperFan to get the HD games on ESPN or NBC.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

So if I'm reading this correctly, this new SuperFan makes me _worse_ off than last year. Last year we would get 1 to 2 HD games per night included in the EI package. Now it's no longer included and I have to pay _more_ to get them? That's so aggravating!


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

DonCorleone said:


> So if I'm reading this correctly, this new SuperFan makes me _worse_ off than last year. Last year we would get 1 to 2 HD games per night included in the EI package. Now it's no longer included and I have to pay _more_ to get them? That's so aggravating!


Yep, in the same way that NFL Superfan made us worse off the first year it came out. There was nothing good that was going to come from this deal for the customer.


----------



## webpatk (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't know if this will help ease the pain or not ... NFL ST Superfan is $99 unless you can talk D* into giving it to you for free. I just made a couple of phone calls to D*. First CSR told me that she had no idea what the cost would be and that the info has not been released yet. Always pays to play CSR roulette. Eventually you will find a knowledgeable one. A good way to do it is to say cancel my service when the annoying automated voice lady answers the phone. The second guy I talked to told me that he had some information that said that it was going to be $39. At least it's not as bad as NFL superfan.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

webpatk said:


> The second guy I talked to told me that he had some information that said that it was going to be $39. At least it's not as bad as NFL superfan.


Thanks for the info...I hope it's not higer than that but I'm not optimistic. You know, at least if they lifted the FOX Saturday blackout, I would have been more willing to pay the new SF.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I currently have E and have been an MLB EI subscriber for three years. However,
I am having Verizon Fios installed on March 22, so I will be canceling E. The number one reason for me to go to Verizon is that I will be getting three HD RSNs,
Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia (Phillies), YES (Yankees) and SNY (Mets). I have kept local cable as well as Dish because it gave me YES HD, SNY HD and INHD,
(three MLB games a week in HD). Prior to yesterday's announcement, I was considering picking up D as a second service primarily to get MLB EI, depending on
what was going to happen. However, since D's website says that Superfan is
only going to provide 10 games a week in HD (and I will be getting some of
those games with SNY and YES), there is no way that I would consider D this
year. There is also no way that I would stay with E, even if E steps up to the
plate and continues MLB EI. I like MLB EI, but I am not an out of market fan.
I am a Phillies fan and I can now get all of their games in HD except some
away games. I liked watching the west coast and later games after the east
coast games finished. I also would switch games every commercial break. 
And sometimes I would have two games on at the same time. With three HD sources for local games, it would be very unlikely that I would tune into out
of market SD games. The SD games would not justify the cost of a second
provider or the cost MLB EI when I have so many HD RSN games available plus
HD OTA games on local broadcast from the Phillies, Mets and Yankees, Fox HD,
ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD. 

In 2008, I will look at what D offers and reevaluate.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

I was told that as long as you subscribe to MLB EI and HD Programming you will still get the RSN HD feeds on Ch. 95. Just like last year. I was getting almost two games per day on Ch. 95 in HD and to the best of my knowledge that will continue. The HD games that are part of the Superfan pack will be broadcast on Ch. 731 and 732. Does anyone else see it this way. That's what I was told yesterday by an upper management supervisor.



DonCorleone said:


> So if I'm reading this correctly, this new SuperFan makes me _worse_ off than last year. Last year we would get 1 to 2 HD games per night included in the EI package. Now it's no longer included and I have to pay _more_ to get them? That's so aggravating!


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> I was told that as long as you subscribe to MLB EI and HD Programming you will still get the RSN HD feeds on Ch. 95. Just like last year. I was getting almost two games per day on Ch. 95 in HD and to the best of my knowledge that will continue. The HD games that are part of the Superfan pack will be broadcast on Ch. 731 and 732. Does anyone else see it this way. That's what I was told yesterday by an upper management supervisor.


Before they announced this SuperFan thing, I would have agreed with you, but it doesn't make any sense if they're saying this SuperFan thing is HD games.

EDIT: I just called and he said you DO need the SF addition to get the HD channels. I argued with him about the lack of logic and how we're getting hosed, but what was he going to do.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm going to call again and talk to a Supervisor. I was told by a Supervisor yesterday that if I subscribe to MLB EI I will still get the RSN HD feeds on Ch. 95. If I wanted the HD Games on Ch. 731 and 732 I would have to subscribe to the Superfan pack. I'll be pissed if I lose the RSN HD games on Ch. 95. If the Super fan pack is only $39.00 I'll consider it. Or just tell the CSR I'm cancelling everything because I'm pissed off and they'll give it to me for free like everything else I have. All you have to do is tell them your bailing out on D* and you'll get whatever you want. I think that with all the headaches I've went through with this new HR20 - 700 I deserve something from them. They want to keep raising rates, I keep asking for more stuff for free.



DonCorleone said:


> Before they announced this SuperFan thing, I would have agreed with you, but it doesn't make any sense if they're saying this SuperFan thing is HD games.
> 
> EDIT: I just called and he said you DO need the SF addition to get the HD channels. I argued with him about the lack of logic and how we're getting hosed, but what was he going to do.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Alright, do me a favor and post what they say, but I think it's CSR roulette at this point and the truth will come out in writing when they finally release the prices in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

DonCorleone said:


> Alright, do me a favor and post what they say, but I think it's CSR roulette at this point and the truth will come out in writing when they finally release the prices in a couple of weeks.


The prices are out, and the early bird extends through the first week of the season, so you basically check out the free preview and decide then. No rush as far as I can see.

I do think the channel 95, 96, and 97 games are separated from the games in the 700s from MLB EI!, but that is just speculation on my part (We'll see)

Also, if you have sports pack or premier, you are getting all of the spring training games (SD though) on the RSNs, which is a way better deal than the NFL had going last year with pre-season.


----------



## Pejay66 (Mar 12, 2007)

I too was surprised that I was being asked to pay for MLBEI with HD when I already pay for HD programming. Of course the only thing better than watching Yankees playing ball is watching them play ball in HD ;-)


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Where did you see a free preview for the first week. I'm signed up for MLB EI anyway so I'll be interested to see if I get my HD games on Ch. 95, which I think I will get. I'll also be interested to see how many games are on the HD Ch. 731 and 732. The superfan pack is only $39.99. That's not the end of the world and you get up to 10 games a week in HD plus a mixed games channel and a highlights channel. I'm sure I can get if for free just by telling them that it's a ripoff. Late.



jimbo09 said:


> The prices are out, and the early bird extends through the first week of the season, so you basically check out the free preview and decide then. No rush as far as I can see.
> 
> I do think the channel 95, 96, and 97 games are separated from the games in the 700s from MLB EI!, but that is just speculation on my part (We'll see)
> 
> Also, if you have sports pack or premier, you are getting all of the spring training games (SD though) on the RSNs, which is a way better deal than the NFL had going last year with pre-season.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> Where did you see a free preview for the first week. I'm signed up for MLB EI anyway so I'll be interested to see if I get my HD games on Ch. 95, which I think I will get. I'll also be interested to see how many games are on the HD Ch. 731 and 732. The superfan pack is only $39.99. That's not the end of the world and you get up to 10 games a week in HD plus a mixed games channel and a highlights channel. I'm sure I can get if for free just by telling them that it's a ripoff. Late.


That's pretty standard for most packages (i.e., MLB EI, NHL CI, NBA, etc.). I know MLB EI has been free the first week for as long as I can remember.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Plus, they normally have a free preview 1/2 way through the season to highlight their 1/2 season package price (at least for Center Ice and Extra Innings).

I am also very interested to see how many Yankees games are on 95 in HD, compared to what is offered via Super fan in HD via Extra Innings.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Italfra1 said:


> The superfan pack is only $39.99. That's not the end of the world and you get up to 10 games a week in HD plus a mixed games channel and a highlights channel. /QUOTE]
> 
> It's the principle of the thing: I'm already paying an HD Access fee; I shouldn't have to pay _another_ $40 to get more HD


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree 100%.


----------



## Italfra1 (Dec 22, 2005)

They are just trying to milk us dry. It's a joke like I said. To be honest, I watched a ton of HD Yankee games on Ch. 95. I was told by someone that I know at the Yesnetwork that we should see even more this year. If the Superfan HD Channels show even more Yankee games I'll consider going for it, especially if they show Yankee games in HD when they aren't showing any on Ch. 95.

I'm not happy about paying a penny extra when I already pay for HD programming, MLB EI and Sports Pack. What are they going to charge you more every time they add a new HD channel also?



n3ntj said:


> I agree 100%.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah, I mean at this point I think we just need to wait the < 3 weeks until opening day to see what the real story is, as there has been so much speculation at this point.


----------



## Joe D (Mar 17, 2007)

I just got off the phone with them. I wasn't aware of the SuperFan package and was curious about the HD. I'm a Yankee fan in AZ and last year I watched many Yankee games in HD on Channel 95. Channel 96 is the local HD-RSN in Phoenix. Unfortunately, if we want to continue to see out of markert HD games with the package, we must have SuperFan. I really have no other viable choice. Nuts!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Joe D said:


> Unfortunately, if we want to continue to see out of markert HD games with the package, we must have SuperFan. I really have no other viable choice. Nuts!


What do you mean? No more HD baseball on channel 95 as part of Extra Innings?


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> What do you mean? No more HD baseball on channel 95 as part of Extra Innings?


Only if you cough up the extra $39 for SuperFan this year.


----------



## Joe D (Mar 17, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> What do you mean? No more HD baseball on channel 95 as part of Extra Innings?


That's correct. I made the rep research it and then spoke to a supervisor. I'm not happy about it but I'll just bite the bullet.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I think I'm still gonna wait until the season starts to see what happens. I don't believe most of what the D* CSRs say.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

where are you guys seeing MLB on NBC, i am pretty sure this isn't a reality.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> where are you guys seeing MLB on NBC, i am pretty sure this isn't a reality.


MLB's not on NBC...where are you getting that from?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> where are you guys seeing MLB on NBC, i am pretty sure this isn't a reality.


Huh? Where did I say MLB was on NBC?


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

kikkenit2 said:


> Correct. $330 for NFLST/Superfan next fall. Last year a minimum of 11 games a week in HD. 6 by Fox, 3 by CBS(what a shame), 1 by NBC and 1 by ESPN. Some weeks had more by NFL channel and holiday games.
> CBS hasn't decided on adding more yet. They spent their money on getting James Brown and a fancy set for the pregame show instead of more equipment for the games.


NBC is on there, i just was doublechecking in case i missed something


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

That particular discussion (from kikkenit2) is about football, not baseball.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> That particular discussion (from kikkenit2) is about football, not baseball.


I'll be damned! good thing it's in the mlb thread


----------

